# ICQ Messages abfangen?



## dobermant (26. November 2006)

Guten Tag,

ich wollte den LCD meiner Logitech-Tastatur sinnvoll nutzen und dafür ein Prog schreiben, was mir eingehende ICQ Nachrichten auf dem Display darstellt.

Die Verbindung zum LCD hab ich dank mitgelieferter dll hinbekommen. 
beim Abfangen der ICQ Nachrichten scheiter ich aber kläglich. ICQ arbeitet mit
dem Oscar - Protokoll, was sehr umfangreich ist. Deshalb suche ich nach 
anderen Wegen. Hat einer ne Idee wie ich den EVENT einer eingehenden Nachricht
abfangen kann? geht sowas z.b. über das überwachen des Fensterhandles? 
Oder das Auslesen der Taskbar-icons?
Oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten...

besten dank im vorraus
dober


----------



## LuceEllermann (25. März 2007)

Hallo,
hast du es schon hinbekommen Ich versuche nämlich das messages signal über die serielle auszugeben...
also wenn du ne lösung hast melde dich mal bitte!

MFG


----------



## dobermant (25. März 2007)

jo....bis auf buddylist, kann ich alles auslesen..sprich nachrichten ect..
buddylist hab ich ned hinbekommen, da diese in einem propiritären format vorliegt...ick glaube flash oder shockwave

melde du dich


----------



## LuceEllermann (25. März 2007)

Hi, also das Message (Blinkender Brief) signal hast du um damit was zu machen

MFG Luce


----------



## dobermant (25. März 2007)

yep
ebenso den gesendeten text...demzufolge auch den absender, und uhrzeit, da diese ja im text enthalten sind


----------



## LuceEllermann (25. März 2007)

cool...
kannst du mir das prog mal schicken?! 

MFG Luce


----------



## dobermant (26. März 2007)

LuceEllermann hat gesagt.:


> cool...
> kannst du mir das prog mal schicken?!
> 
> MFG Luce



Das ist recht einfach...
A 
du enumerierst alle "Richedit32" Controls, die als Owner ICQx.EXE haben 
Anzahl_ICQSession = Anzahl_der_gefunden_Controls / 2
und wertest dann per Sendmessage/WM_GETTEXT Ihren Inhalt aus.
Somit erhälst du die Nachrichten selber.

B
Scanne per FindWindowLikeFunktion alle Richedit32 - Controls nach dem Wort "*Nachrichtensitzung*" Die gefunden Controls sind dann deine Chatfenster

Dann kannst du per Winsock alles an die serielle senden.


----------



## LuceEllermann (26. März 2007)

Thx!
aber das prob ist ich hab da nicht mehr so den plan von.... ich hab schon ein Visual Basic programm das mir die serielle schaltet, aber ich brauch noch den Befehl das ne nachricht gekommen ist... will ja nur ne LED blinken lassen! Vllt. hast du ja ein prog in VB das mir das ermöglicht?!

PS.
im Anhang mein prog für die LED... vllt. kannst mir das so um schreiben das die LED blinkt wenn eine Nachricht eintrifft... wär ne coole sache...

MFG Luce


----------



## dobermant (26. März 2007)

LuceEllermann hat gesagt.:


> Thx!
> aber das prob ist ich hab da nicht mehr so den plan von.... ich hab schon ein Visual Basic programm das mir die serielle schaltet, aber ich brauch noch den Befehl das ne nachricht gekommen ist... will ja nur ne LED blinken lassen! Vllt. hast du ja ein prog in VB das mir das ermöglicht?!
> 
> PS.
> ...



sorry, keine zeit dafür..

hier hast du ein funktionierendes beispiel
http://www.vb-fun.de/cgi-bin/loadframe.pl?ID=vb/tipps/tip0392.shtml

du musst als likeparameter fuer icqlite folgenden string nutzen
"Nachrichtensitzung -*"


----------



## LuceEllermann (27. März 2007)

Vielen Dank!

aber das ist ne nr zu groß für mich... da muss das projekt wohl sterben!

Trotzdem Danke! 

Luce


----------



## dobermant (27. März 2007)

?!

ist doch ein beispielprojekt mitgelieffert musst nur den such string ändern, das war´s


----------

